# Keen athlete 24yo broke leg. Consequences of a VHI Claim? Letter from Hospital.



## amadan (17 Apr 2013)

I recently broke my leg playing sports. I am covered through the sports club and private insurance. I choose private insurance because I figured it would have more extensive cover but now im having second thoughts. I got a rod in my leg which in time I may need to have taken out. So my issues are;



If I claim VHI will my premium rise?
If I claim VHI will I be stuck with that company for life?
What effects would there be if I claimed off sports club?

Any tips or advice would be greatly appreciated. I'm 24 yrs old and am a keen athlete.


----------



## Protocol (17 Apr 2013)

Q1 = no, as health insurance is community-rated in Irl, so the premium is not based on risk.  It's not like car or house ins.

Q2 = no, you are free to switch insurer each year, if you like.


----------



## huskerdu (17 Apr 2013)

I agree with Protocol. 
The third question is a bit more complicated. 

The VHI states in its T&C that you are excluded from claiming from them any expense that you are entitled to claim from a third party. They could claim that you must claim from the insurance of the sports club and only claim from the VHI if you have expenses that were not covered by your club. 

It sounds like you had an operation to have the rod in, did you pay for this privately out of your pocket or why did you not do a direct claim for this procedure ?


----------



## amadan (17 Apr 2013)

Protocol said:


> Q1 = no, as health insurance is community-rated in Irl, so the premium is not based on risk.  It's not like car or house ins.
> 
> Q2 = no, you are free to switch insurer each year, if you like.



So an individuals premium is totally independent of their past? 

I understand that if I change insurer, the new insurer will not deal with any claims containing my existing injury for 5 years, am I correct? 

I think that I'm better off claiming from private insurance since I have it so. It hardly makes a difference?


----------



## amadan (17 Apr 2013)

huskerdu said:


> I agree with Protocol.
> The third question is a bit more complicated.
> 
> The VHI states in its T&C that you are excluded from claiming from them any expense that you are entitled to claim from a third party. They could claim that you must claim from the insurance of the sports club and only claim from the VHI if you have expenses that were not covered by your club.
> ...



That's very interesting and could be why I have received this letter from the hospital looking for information about the accident/injury. I did have an operation. I supplied the hospital with my VHI number about half an hour after arriving in the hospital. I haven't paid a cent. The reason I'm so confused is this letter I got.


----------



## huskerdu (17 Apr 2013)

amadan said:


> That's very interesting and could be why I have received this letter from the hospital looking for information about the accident/injury. I did have an operation. I supplied the hospital with my VHI number about half an hour after arriving in the hospital. I haven't paid a cent. The reason I'm so confused is this letter I got.



That is the exact reason for the letter. They need to find out if you can claim from any other insurance, or are likely to be suing anyone over the accident.

I have never been in this situation, so  my useful advice ends here. Maybe others here can help you more.

My only advice is to be honest, fill in the form as best you can, and find out about the insurance policy that your club has for these circumstances.


----------

